# Need opinions and advise



## kaiser11 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new to this thread and AV world as a whole. I currently own a Logitech Z-5500, PS3 and Sharp 37" Full HDTV for my entertainment setup. I've been looking around my local community AV forum and stumbled upon this forum just today as I'm looking for my 1st home theater entertainment setup.

To cut things short, I've been offered from my local AV shop an AV setup consisting of ONKYO SR608, Klipsch Quintet + SW450 for a total of USD1,500. 

Can anyone please comments on my setup before I go any further. Thanks. Cheers.:T


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

I wouldn't personally choose those speakers because they don't have enough bass. The receiver would need to be crossed over to the sub at 120hz. I personally don't like the way a sub sounds covering that much top end for movies.

Are you after micro speakers, or could you go for a slighter larger bookshelf speaker?


----------



## kaiser11 (Jun 30, 2010)

Generic said:


> I wouldn't personally choose those speakers because they don't have enough bass. *The receiver would need to be crossed over to the sub at 120hz*. I personally don't like the way a sub sounds covering that much top end for movies.
> 
> Are you after micro speakers, or could you go for a slighter larger bookshelf speaker?


Can you please enlighten me on the bold part? What's the difference between micro speaker and bookshelf speaker? Any opinions/comments on the receiver? I'm open to any suggestion as long as it fits my budget. Thanks again.:T


----------



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

kaiser11 said:


> Can you please enlighten me on the bold part? What's the difference between micro speaker and bookshelf speaker? Any opinions/comments on the receiver? I'm open to any suggestion as long as it fits my budget. Thanks again.:T


Generic was saying that the low-pass filter will have to be set higher than ideal for that sub. Micro speakers are very small, bookshelf speakers are typically around 12" tall, give or take. We're just trying to see what type of setup you are going for. What are the room dimensions?


----------



## kaiser11 (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm looking for an entry/mid-level setup (whichever that suits my budget). I'm more inclined for a bookshelf speakers as it's easy for me to move it around when the time comes. My room dimension is about 5m x 6m.


----------



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

If your location is correct (Malaysia), I'm not sure what other options you have available. I feel like you could probably piece together a better system yourself, rather than buy the Klipsch setup. I'm a little biased, though, I personally am not a big fan of Klipsch products. That being said, if you like the way the system sounds in store, that is really what matters. If you are satisfied with the performace, go for it. If you think $1,500 should get you something better, then there are plenty of people @ the shack that will help you meet your goals. 
A word of advice: make sure your AVR has all the features and power you want. Leave room to upgrade later, if you decide to. Otherwise, you end up starting from scratch all over again. I made this mistake early on and regretted every minute of it.


----------



## kaiser11 (Jun 30, 2010)

That's the point of me creating this thread. To gather all opinions and recommendations before making any purchase. I do admit that I'm new in this AV world. Having said that, I appreciate any suggestions to help me choose an entry/mid-level system for me to indulge, experienced and learned before I go something further in the future. Thanks for the comments and yes, I'm in Malaysia.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm afraid that I, and many others, won't be aware of what options are available in Malaysia. Can you let us know what else you have seen.

If you were in the US with $1500 to spend on an AVR, we'd probably recommend SVS, Elemental Designs, or HSU subwoofers with an Onkyo 700+ series receiver, and SVS, Paradigm, Aperion, Behringer or other speakers.

I've not been at all impressed with the Klipsch Subwoofer. For the price here in the US, I think it's shameful. The speakers, in my opinion, are okay depending on how much you're paying. What other options are you considering?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

kaiser11 said:


> Can you please enlighten me on the bold part? What's the difference between micro speaker and bookshelf speaker? Any opinions/comments on the receiver? I'm open to any suggestion as long as it fits my budget. Thanks again.:T


The speakers you posted are rated around 120hz to 23khz. It is ideal to have speakers that can support 80hz and many bookshelf speakers can. While many AVRs support a 120hz crossover point, the sound coming from the sub will be noticeably directional. The sub would pretty much need to be front and center (probably where your TV is) for an ideal placement. That is actually a good placement regardless, but with a 80hz crossover point, a little more freedom in placement can be had by having less mid bass going to the sub.

THX and Dolby Labs use 80hz, and I was reading up on the Oppo Digital analog RCA out-puts and that player has a 80hz (locked) crossover point. IMO, I think it's pretty safe to say that 80hz sub cross-over point is a standard. I've tried finding information on how DVDs and Blu-Rays are processed and if they even send lower then 80hz to the mains, but I haven't been able to find information on that and I know that even some hard core guys deviate from 80hz and cross-over at 100 for various reasons, so not everyone is stuck on a 80hz cross-over, but 120hz is still pretty high. If you must have micro speakers for whatever reason, it might be better to try and find something that can at support bass down to 100hz. I personally wouldn't choose anything less then that for any setup, even a budget one. 80hz is ideal, 100hz would probably be acceptable by lots of people, but in my personal opinion, 120hz is just too high. Mid bass from a sub sounds way off to me.

I too am not the biggest Klipsch fan. Not because their products are bad, but because I find them pretty over priced for what they deliver. I don't know what brands you have access too, but $1500 can go farther and have fuller range compared to the Klipsch products you are looking at now.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Speakers that are the size of a pop can and have small drivers (under 5") simply do not have the ability to produce the lower frequencies that can fill a room. The SW450's fall into that area and simply cant be used well in a home theater environment. The subwoofer would have to be set to carry frequencies above 80Hz and this not only puts a larger strain on the sub but usually also makes it harder to place in a room in such a way that you dont hear where it is located (you dont want this).
A Bookshelf speaker is usually made of wood and has at least one driver that is 6" or larger and a tweeter along with a front or rear port for the air to move in and out of.


----------



## kaiser11 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi All,

Thanks for the comments, replies and recommendations. It's pity that we do not have a wide range of products like most of you guys in US. Can you all try to recommend the best system for $1.5K and I try my best to source out and test the products here locally. I've came across speaker/subwoofer brands like SVS, Mission, Wharfedale, Athena, Marantz, Jamo and etc. For the AVR itself, there's abundance here and most of the models are up to date.

Maybe the price conversion is not justifiable for me here but it can be negotiate later.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you can get SVS as you state, a simple answer would be the SVS 5.1 with an Onkyo 700+ or better AVR. With a little shopping around, you could get that for $1500 in the states.


----------



## kaiser11 (Jun 30, 2010)

eugovector said:


> If you can get SVS as you state, a simple answer would be the SVS 5.1 with an Onkyo 700+ or better AVR. With a little shopping around, you could get that for $1500 in the states.


Ok! Thanks for the heads-up! :clap:


----------

